# Jeff Seid: How Ya Doin [18year old iffbb physique]



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Lol when people are in the street giving him money and taking pictures with him in las vegas lol. 18 years old jesus ffs. brb getting the tren and test prop out haha.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Bruze grow the f*ck up and stop nut huggin' other men


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Only in the US if he walked around like that by me someone would knock him out. LOL Great physique and only 18.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Mish said:


> Bruze grow the f*ck up and stop nut huggin' other men


erm... :S ive posted a bodybuilding related vid, hes iffb pro and your last 15 posts are in the penis threads and flaccid penis help..

think your the **** m8, have a neg


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Bruze said:


> erm... :S ive posted a bodybuilding related vid, hes iffb pro and your *last 15 posts are in the penis threads and flaccid penis help..*
> 
> think your the **** m8, have a neg u f*u*cking dick


Just trying to help a lifting brah with a broken willy.

A video of this guy was posted last week by one of your nut huggin mates no doubt. He's in great shape, no question. But look at what he is doing. He is whoring himself in public to a bunch of ****in' air heads. Like the man above me said, if he tried it in this country or 90% of other countries he would be laughed off his soap box.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

gay


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Cringe!!!! I feel unclean after watching that :no:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Proper weirdo but incredible physique! He loves it!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great physique but he comes across as a total douche even if he hardly speaks lol

mind you if i had looked like that at 18 maybe id have been like that

hey..... I did I won an EFBB qualifier at 19 lol, still looked about five years minimum away from that body

no wonder he wins that show at the start , the state of every one elses back in the lineup!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol i like this kid. want 1 of those i love haters tees


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Mish said:


> Just trying to help a lifting brah with a broken willy.
> 
> A video of this guy was posted last week by one of your nut huggin mates no doubt. He's in great shape, no question. But look at what he is doing. He is whoring himself in public to a bunch of ****in' air heads. Like the man above me said, if he tried it in this country or 90% of other countries he would be laughed off his soap box.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

You mad your paltry neg cannon didn't even cuase so much as a graze 

Looks like your mate's coming up for a much needed breath after sucking you off in your new profile pic.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

A show off is bad enough,worshipping a show off is just sad.He's just an arrogant kid with,admittedly,a good physique :yawn:


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Anybody else cringe when he asks the security bloke 'you mirin?'

Cringe. It's a socially awkward person not knowing what else to say so they fall back on an extremely overused phrase and put it in the wrong context.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Cnut could do with doing some squats


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

A complete knob head lol , why did no one knock him to fook out .


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

steviethe spark said:


> A complete knob head lol , why did no one knock him to fook out .


Why knock him out? Yes it may be a bit awkward, but I feel no genuine hate towards him. He's not doing me or anybody else harm. Hardly deserving of a KO tbh.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

So camp!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

they must have better chicken over there. back in 2003 there was a 16 year old called shane on bb.com and for a 16 year old he looked wicked. all the younger lads over there had decent size to them except the ones that turn into fat ****s when they 'bulk'


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

He's just promoting himself. An ifbb pro at 18 come on I'm sure you'd do the same


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

not doing any harm as has been said. in better shape than me and most on here at 18 - props to him.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Guy is one ugly mother fhker!]

Bruuzee.. You kinda fit into that BB.com/misc group too BRAH!

negged for your comment to Mish... You should feel comfortable talking about boabies in the MA.... after all its the MA.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

He looks in greatshape, could only watch about 15 secsof that vid tho


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> Guy is one ugly mother fhker!]
> 
> Bruuzee.. You kinda fit into that BB.com/misc group too BRAH!
> 
> negged for your comment to Mish... You should feel comfortable talking about boabies in the MA.... after all its the MA.


True haha. I don't even go on this forum anymore to be honest just his last few posts made me laugh.

To many no avi's running this into a chat room forum not a bb forum IMO


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

great upper body but dam Theres a reason they wear big long ass shorts on stage ate bigger chicken legs than that


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Good physique, strong ****** trying to copy Zyzz's persona though.. Unoriginal.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

hahaha at all the negging and arguing lol

hes already had a thread made about him the other day he looks good but is trying to be like zyzz and in the end just makes himself out to be a [email protected]


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Bruze said:


> True haha. I don't even go on this forum anymore to be honest just his last few posts made me laugh.
> 
> To many no avi's running this into a chat room forum not a bb forum IMO


Lol And you didnt contribute to the 'chat' threads.. aka your short shorts threads.. your threads about racisim (non founded) and your bb.com/misc style threads ?

BRAVV!


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Haha so much hate in this thread. Guy is in FANTASTIC nick for his age, props


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice bit off Photoshop on the Descendant of Posideon shoot.

All in all he has good shape and low bodyfat, course he's going to look good.

Fair play to the lad.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Makes me want to take AAS lol, being natural its a lot more difficult staying lean and holding on to muscle never mind building new tissue!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Excellent physique, complete kn0b


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> Lol And you didnt contribute to the 'chat' threads.. aka your short shorts threads.. your threads about racisim (non founded) and your bb.com/misc style threads ?
> 
> BRAVV!


no offence but july 2011 2,267 posts

12 inch biceps and youve been on this forum since july 2011 you also have 34 inch waist

i have a 27 inch waist 14 inch biceps and can incline db press 36kg nevermind your 8kgs

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/185840-lxm-road-alpha.html

lxm, please


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Bruze said:


> no offence but july 2011 2,267 posts
> 
> 12 inch biceps and youve been on this forum since july 2011 you also have 34 inch waist
> 
> ...


and bruze strikes back!!!!!! :2guns:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bruze said:


> no offence but july 2011 2,267 posts
> 
> 12 inch biceps and youve been on this forum since july 2011 you also have 34 inch waist
> 
> ...


My dads bigger than your dad!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> My dads bigger than your dad!


Yeah, well my dads gay and will f**k your dad up the ass


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Now now children stop arguing for FFS your really lowering the tone and talk g away from such an excellent thread.......

Even though it is gay as fook


----------



## AngelsFall (Jul 19, 2012)

Now ive learnt why 18year olds shouldnt look like that... 'cos they act like dicks.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bruze if you dont spend much time on here any more why come on posting sh*te ?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Rq355 said:


> and bruze strikes back!!!!!! :2guns:


But still manages to look like a 12yr old rent boy, whoops did I say that


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> But still manages to look like a 12yr old rent boy, whoops did I say that


mate your 13 stone at 6'3 fair enough if you actually posted pictures of yourself or had a avi i'm sorry but i cant take this convo further x


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

He clearly feels at home in some fella's jacksie.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

These threads always make me laugh. They always descend into arguing and abusive comments between people looking at the video. The guy in the video has a great physique. This is a bodybuilding forum so I don't see what the problem is with it being posted.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> These threads always make me laugh. They always descend into arguing and abusive comments between people looking at the video. The guy in the video has a great physique. This is a bodybuilding forum so I don't see what the problem is with it being posted.


I think its down to the fact this cretin wants to be another internet sensation blah blah blah, whores himself out using the corpses old sayings etc....

No one denies he has a good physique.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Bender


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Milky said:


> I think its down to the fact this cretin wants to be another internet sensation blah blah blah, whores himself out using the corpses old sayings etc....
> 
> No one denies he has a good physique.


True, I guess I just don't understand why people get so wound up by someone they'll probably never meet!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> True, I guess I just don't understand why people get so wound up by someone they'll probably never meet!


including milky the mod. i keep telllin him he needs to be setting an example now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> including milky the mod. i keep telllin him he needs to be setting an example now


Hey, l aint locked the thread and banned him yet have l ?

I dont mind people putting vids on of people the admire / aspire too, doesnt mean we all have to jump on the band wagon, l DO mind complete overkill and stupid, almost **** erotic, worshipping of people and it spamming up the board.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

bet he wears vans


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

15:00 I did this naturally?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Bruze said:


> no offence but july 2011 2,267 posts
> 
> 12 inch biceps and youve been on this forum since july 2011 you also have 34 inch waist
> 
> ...


You got me mate, hands down!

Some nice detective work.. The searching threads and enquiring into my stats!

I'll try train faster for you. sorry I dissapoint you!

Not super human, I came from being 30% bf 220lbs.. That had to be shed, unlike yourself who started from a normal base.. So the work has been put in

Suppose i need some of dem black genetics you always shout about and have as your user title bar

Now come to my place so I can stuff my big fat [email protected] into your @rse and listen to you scream for mamma. :blowme:

(sitting at the pc with baited breath, for your reply.. son.)


----------



## ItzThatGuyShane (Feb 12, 2012)

I would have loved if some 20 stone monster come up and said something to him.


----------



## Cam Coid (Oct 11, 2009)

"I love me who do you love?" comes into mind.. lol f*cking ******


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ItzThatGuyShane said:


> I would have loved if some 20 stone monster come up and said something to him.


Mate never mind 20 stone, if l was in shape with abs at 15 stone l would have peeled of next to him !


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

In b4 UKM turns on bb.com style thread!

Too late?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

I overlooked the fact he was a tw*t because he has that physique at such a young age. I appreciate the time & effort that went into it

Though it would be funny if there was a unit walking passed and noticed him showing off lol, now that would be funny :tongue:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

ah **** when JLS check their computer it's gonna go down in here!!!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

he was pinning so young... ?


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Great physique, $hit attitude. Not too uncommon in America unfortunately..


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> A show off is bad enough,worshipping a show off is just sad.He's just an arrogant kid with,admittedly,a good physique :yawn:


x2


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Another zyzz wanabee, how sad!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

The guy is promoting himself... I really don't see the problem its how he makes a living? Why do people get so mad? :lol:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

thats me off round Wigan tomoz in me boxers with the ghetto blaster and tin cup lol .......

NAAAAT !


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ffs not Bruze again lol. How's the and brah bro brother from another mother.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ffs not Bruze again lol. How's the and brah bro brother from another mother.


Couple months old this is, fats just bumped it back up by the looks of it lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Watched the vid. What an absolute cock end!!!!!! He is in the middle of a street doing push up and posing ffs get a grip he doesn't look good enough to warrant posing in the street IMO.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

He may look good but I'd still knock him the fcuk out!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Minutes of my life I will never get back to watch that **** strut round


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> He may look good but I'd still knock him the fcuk out!


Lol he could be ripped to fcuk but he'd still pi$$ his pants if you raised your voice at him haha


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

What a total knob.


----------

